

How important is uptime to your start up?  - hayksaakian
http://pandodaily.com/2012/12/12/dear-yammer-and-the-entire-cloud-wave-if-you-expect-companies-to-use-your-software-it-has-to-work/

======
lighthazard
So I read your article and I'm a bit distraught at how you're feeling and your
reaction to how Yammer handled downtime. Did you expect, as a free user, to
get notices or even an update (<24 hours)? That kind of catering will just
cost more for no reason. Did Yammer handle their paying customers - we don't
know that, but perhaps someone can share their experience as a paid user? In
the end, a free software has made no guarantees to you and you knew what you
were getting into when you are on free software. Most free versions of things
have an important element missing: support. As a non-paying user, your
priority of support is next to nothing since you bring no value and only
utilize. So what benefit is there in supporting you?

Let this be clear: You are not a customer of Yammer, you are a user. Since
you're not a customer, Yammer has no reason to help or even give you an
explanation. However, it appears their Twitter was updated with their status
and that's on you for not finding out how to get support from the free
software you're utilizing. So Yammer losing your company from using their
services is just a boon for them since it appears that you never intended to
upgrade to a paying subscription.

TL;DR: You're not a customer, you're a user.

